# 2 or 4 wheel alignment?



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

Im gettin ready to get new tires soon, and Im in desparate need for an alignment. As i was sitting here thinking about it, I was think about how basic the rear suspension was, and I was wondering, does the rear even need to be aligned? Does it just retain one setting from the factory? 

Also, do I have to wait until after I get the new tires to get it aligned? Im thinking that the force of them taking the wheels off and putting them back on could throw it off. Am i wrong?


----------

